# Female Hedgehog Who Beat Uterine Cancer



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey everybody, I don't normally post in things like this, but i wanted to share my story about my darling little hedgehog, Fiona, in hopes that maybe it'll help someone out there.

Fiona is my first hedgehog, and she was about 3 months old when I got her a year and a half ago. She is absolutely adorable and got such a personality for such a little thing! I love her to pieces, which is why, about a month ago, my world was turned upside down when she got sick. 

I noticed some blood, which appeared to be in her urine. Back maybe 6 months earlier, she had (what we assumed to be) a UTI. 2 weeks of antibiotics, and she was all cleared up. I figured this was another UTI, and pledged to keep her cage ultra ultra clean after she was finished with her second round of antibiotics. 2 weeks passed, I stopped her dosage, and she began bleeding again, although it didnt seem to be when she peed. She would come out of her igloo, stand there, and blood would drip from her backside. I freaked out and called the vet (who I didn't particularly get a good feeling of, but my resources were limited being away at school). He said he would just give her more antibiotics, but thats it since he couldnt get a urine sample from her. Im not sure what, but something told me this wasn't right. My baby was acting weird..not very playful, and she bit me while laying on my lap (which she has never done!) I called my mom at 2AM asking her to drive me to the vet in my hometown, and luckily, she did. 

Long story short, the x-rays/ultrasounds were going to cost $800, a hefty price for a college kid with tons of bills and a minimum wage job. However, the vet noticed a mass on her tummy, and when she pressed on it, blood (not pee) came out of her, seemingly from her uterus. I broke down crying, and without an x-ray, there was no way to tell what it was for sure. But I took the chance, and decided to do surgery as soon as they could fit me in. I wasn't sure how I'd afford it, but I knew it needed to be done. 2 weeks later, she had her hysterectomy. She had endometriosis, which was probably causing all the pain, as well as a tumor on her uterus. Within the next day, my little baby was running around, sniffing everything, eating everything, acting like her old self. I was never so happy. The tumor was malignant, and although they did not see anything, there is a slight chance it had spread. For now, however, she is doing wonderfully, and will be pleased to know she can have her wheel back in a couple days. 

Please, if you think there is something wrong with your baby, do something about it. It saved Fiona's life, and I would do anything to help others. Especially like me, who aren't particularly experienced with hedgies. If possible, get them fixed before there's a problem. I knew female hedgehogs were prone to this, but you never think it'll happen to you. But it can. I was a nervous wreck for the weeks leading up to her surgery, and I was in class when they were performing the surgery, on the edge of my seat waiting. But it all worked out so well, and I am so thankful, and I know Fiona is too. Again, if there's something a little weird, trust your instinct. And enjoy your hedgies as much as you can =)


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

What a moving story. That sounds like a really tough thing for both of you to go through. I'm so happy you were able to take such great care of her


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm happy to hear Fiona came through her surgery well.  I hope she will have many years left. My daughter's Emma had endometrosis. Leading up to the diagnoses, Emma went just about bald before she started bleeding. Up until she was bleeding, nothing showed up on xrays but she was obviously having hormonal issues to cause the quill loss. 

You can give Fiona IP6. It is an immunity builder and cancer fighter. A pinch on her food daily. You can get it in natural vitamins stores or online.


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

This is such a sad but happy post. I am so glad she is feeling better!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That was a touching story. I wish the best for you and I'm so glad she's doing better.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It is always wonderful to hear about such caring AND responsible pet owners as yourself. I wish you and Fiona all the best. Thanks to your understanding mother too.


----------

